# Dodawanie dysku twardego do zainstalowanego systemu

## maxim.251

Mam taki mały problem. Jeszcze poszukam info na Google, ale wydaje mi się że to jest prolem żadko występujący.

 A mianowicie, dziś postanowiłem dodać do dodatkowy dysk twardy do wnętrza komputera stacjionarnego. 

 I przy restarcie systemu podczas ładowania programów servisowych zatrzymał się na wczytywaniu dysków.

Z powiadomieniem że mam wybrać jakiś inny dysk do uruchomienia systemu.

System z fstab został zapisany na partycjach:

```
dev/sda1 boot

/dev/sda5 swap

/dev/sda6  linux
```

Wcześniejsze litery są pod windowsa.

I gdy dodałem następny dysk twardy koputer musiał poprzestawiać numerację dysków i chyba wczytał nowy dysk jako /dev/sda, a powinien utworzyć mi nowe partycje jako /dev/sdb

 A sprawdzić tego nie miałem jak bo system zatrzymał się właśnie na ładowaniu dysków.

Czy jest może jakiś sposób na automatyczne dodawanie nowych dysków? Czy powinienem dodawać je w fstab ręcznie przy pomocy chroot?

Dysk który chcę dodać wcześniej był urzywany jako napęd zewnętrzny. Stary model gdzie pinami ustawia się czy to jest dysk nadrzędny lub pdrzędny.

Miał ktoś taki problem? I czy można w szybki sposób z tym się uporać?

----------

## gexcite

Chyba najprościej każdej z partycji nadać jakiś label i montować w fstab po labelach. Wtedy zamiast /dev/sdxx dajesz LABEL="nazwa_partycji"

----------

## maxim.251

Label??   :Embarassed: 

Oj, a to coś nowego dla mnie, ja ciągle operowałem tylko z /dev/sda o labelach jeszcze mi sie nie obiło o uszy.

A czy mogę poprosić o pomoc jak to zrobić?

 I o co chodzi z tymi   labelami?

----------

## gexcite

Sporo o tym można znaleźć w sieci. Chociażby: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Unofficial_Install_Guide

----------

## maxim.251

Dziękuję. Bardzo fajna rzecz, ale tam jest opis tego jak przygotować dyski przed instalacją.

A ja już jestem dawno po instalacji. I problem w tym że na dysku który chcę podłączyć jest w zapisie fat32.

 Uruchomiłem system z płyty i sprawdziłem jakie mają dopisane litery. Okazało się że gdy przyłączę ten dysk to automatycznie mi przepisuje nazwy dysku z gentoo z /dev/sda  na /dev/sdb. 

 Gdy zmieniłem w grub.conf na /dev/sdb.. to mi wtedy wystartował system. Ale nie mogłem odczytać zawartości dysku który dołączyłem.

 A rozchodzi mi się o to bym miał możliwość przyłączać różne dyski, w miarę potrzeby, tak by przypisanie liter do dysków nie ruszało mi tego systemowego, tak by dysk przyłączony miał /dev/sdb. I nie musiał bym grzebać w konfiguracji gruba.

Dyski na płycie były tak połączone że w biosie mój dysk z systemem wykrywa jako pierwszy, a później ten przyłączony. Ale nie wiem czemu pod czas ładowania systemu odwraca mi kolejność i dysk przyłączony jest widoczny jako systemowy. 

(Kiedyś.... no wciąż to jest dysk przenośny, ale nie mam do niego zasilacza, więc pomyślałem że będę mógł go podpiąć do płyty i tak z niego korzystać.)

----------

